# Mahlkonig EKK43 Grinder



## coffee_omega

Due to a last minute cancellation by customer we now have a Mahlkonig EKK43 in Black.

What a beauty - needs to be seen to appreciate its stunning looks.

One side is standard coffee burrs and the other turkish burrs.

Can do a forum deal if anyone interested.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20EKK43%20Grinder

Won't be hear for long!!!!


----------



## ronsil

Please clarify - Is this in stock or is it 18 weeks delivery as stated on your website?

Thank you


----------



## CallumT

Price? 13 char


----------



## coffee_omega

In stock at our warehouse.

have few people interested



ronsil said:


> Please clarify - Is this in stock or is it 18 weeks delivery as stated on your website?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## coffee_omega

RRP£2450 + VAT

Normal selling price £2250 + VAT

One off special price to forum members £2100 + VAT



CallumT said:


> Price? 13 char


----------



## Milanski

It's an EKK fellas!

Next model up from the lowly EK.


----------



## coffeechap

no its an oooooo ekk


----------



## Orangertange

mm really which I could afford this, just can't justify it and would have to get a marble plinth for it to stand on


----------

